#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Искусство Жизни: Медитация Випассана, как ее преподает С.Н. Гоенка.

## PampKin Head

http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/142255/



ID товара: 142255
Издательство: София
Серия: Восток - Запад
Жанр: Тайны Востока
Год выпуска: 2007
Страниц: 256
Автор: Харт Уильям
Тип обложки: 7Б - твердая (плотная бумага или картон)
Масса: 288 г
Размеры: 208x132x15 мм
ISBN: 978-5-91250-380-1
Наличие: На складе
138 руб.

----------


## Alexeiy

Книга понравилась, изложено доступно.


Но, совершенно не понял одного момента. В книге описан порядок процессов ума (стр. 45):



> Изучив тело, Будда также изучил и ум; и он обнаружил, что в целом, во всей своей совокупности, ум состоит из 4 процессов: это сознание (*виньняна*), распознавание (*саньня*), ощущение (*ведана*) и реагирование (*санкхара*).


...


> Например, когда органы слуха функционируют нормально и мы слушим звук, действует сознание. Когда звук узнается как слова, имеющие положительный или отрицательный смысл, работает распознавание. Затем в действие вступает ощущение. Если слова выражают похвалу, возникает приятное ощущение; если это оскорбление, возникающее ощущение будет неприятным. И сразу же имеет место реакция.


...


> То же самое происходит всякий раз, когда новые данные входят в контакт с органами чувств: так же следуют друг за другом сознание, распознавание, ощущение, реагирование.


Но в других источниках я встречал иной порядок: ведана - саньня - санкхара - виньняна. 

Например здесь: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Скандха (источник не указан)



> Порядок скандх имеет важное значение, так как более «высокие» скандхи находятся в зависимости от более «низких». Четыре "идеальных" скандхи (нама) рассматриваются как элементарный кармический цикл. Сначала - *ведана* (ощущение чего-то нового, опознание), потом эмоциональное восприятие опознанного (*самджня*), сопоставление с имеющимися представлениями. Потом - действие на основании воли и опыта (*самскара*), и потом - сознание результата, накопление знания (*виджняна*).



Какой же порядок верный?  :Confused:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Какой же порядок верный?


Согласно словам Будды, распознавание (сання), чувство (ведана) и воля (санкхара) действуют параллельно, имея общей предпосылкой контакт (пхасса):

http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm

Phuṭṭho, bhikkhave, vedeti, phuṭṭho ceteti, phuṭṭho sañjānāti. 

Дутиядвая сутта СН 4.68

В Мадхупиндика сутте

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....018.than.html

досточтимый Махакаччана предложил порядок ведана - сання.

Отсюда, видимо, и пошел подобный порядок в некоторых позднейших источниках.

----------


## Easmirnov

Прошел курс в прошлом году, в этом купил и с удовольствием прочитал книгу. Может быть, у кого-нибудь уже есть она в электронном варианте? Хочется поделиться текстом с друзьями.

----------


## Санников

> http://www.labirint-shop.ru/books/142255/
> 
> 
> 
> ID товара: 142255
> Издательство: София
> Серия: Восток - Запад
> Жанр: Тайны Востока
> Год выпуска: 2007
> ...


Искусство жизни???? Это имеет какое то отношение к религиозной секте Шри Шри Рави Шанкара "Искусство жизни"??? Или просто совпадение словосочетания?

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.dhamma.org/en/av/dtdv.shtml
http://www.mininova.org/get/716987 [torrents]

*Doing Time, Doing Vipassana*

...
In the mid-1970s Vipassana was first tried within a prison environment with two 10 day courses being conducted for jail officials and inmates of a prison in Jaipur in the Indian state of Rajasthan. Despite the success of those courses, no further jail courses were conducted in India for almost 20 years. In 1993 a new Inspector General of Indian prisons, Kiran Bedi, was appointed and in the process of trying to reform the harsh Indian penal system, learned of the earlier Vipassana courses. She requested that additional courses be conducted in the largest prison in India, Tihar Jail outside of New Delhi. The results were dramatically sucessful. Based upon the success of these courses, another course was conducted in April 1994 by Goenkaji and a number of his assistant teachers for over one thousand inmates of Tihar prison with wonderful benefit for all of those who participated.

During the following winter of 1994-95, the Israeli filmmakers traveled to both Tihar and to the Baroda Jail in the India state of Gujarat, at which Vipassana courses had also been conducted. There they conducted and filmed extensive interviews with jail officials, including Karen Bedei, and inmates from many different countries who participated in the courses. The result of these efforts was an extremely powerful 52-minute documentary film entitled Doing Time, Doing Vipassana. The film describes the way in which Vipassana has been sucessfully used within the Indian prison system to dramatically change the behaviour and attitude of the inmates and jailers who participated in the courses and, thereby, improve the entire atmosphere of the prisons. 
...

----------

